# Sunday Special - Just SAY It, fer Cryin' Out Loud!!



## luckytrim (Sep 23, 2018)

Sunday Special - Just SAY It, fer Cryin' Out Loud  !!
Another Easy-Peasy Sunday....
Today we are looking to simplify the clue into a familiar  adage....

Example ;If one invests a small amount, the larger amount will  certainly 
come due...
“In for a Penny, in for a Pound”

1. Melodious dissertation contains bewitchery that has a  calming effect on a 
barbaric female lactating gland.
2. A fundamental requirement happens to be the child-bearer of  an original 
concocted contraption.
3. Exonerate the shaft and contaminate the adolescent  human.
4. Only the end of life, along with money taken from you by  the government 
for public use and need, is absolute.
5. Aged obsessive predispositions solidly fight for  survival.
6. Fifty percent of factuality is, more times than not, one  hundred percent 
a falsehood.
7. Vindictive retribution happens to be a porringer best  presented at a very 
low temperature.
8. Repetitiously exercise that which you exhort.
9. That European Capital took much longer than 24 hours to  assemble.
10. The ornithoid that is first to arrive in predawn hours,  entraps a 
creature of the phylum Annelida.
11. The humble abode of an adult male human is his  edifice.
12. If a query is nonsensical, one could expect nothing less  than a 
nonsensical response to said query.
13.  One should use extreme caution while receiving gratuitous  items from 
Athenians.
14. One should refrain from using one's teeth to snap at the  fingered 
appendage offering ingestible sustenance.
15. A human male that engages in fisticuffs and makes a hasty  retreat before 
the finish could exist long enough to engage in fisticuffs at  a later 
twenty-four hour period.
16. Repair is not required for an item when said item being  repaired has not 
malfunctioned or is not in need of repair.
17. Movements enunciate at a higher volume than individual  parts of speech.
18. A human data processing cranial organ that loiters is a  factory owned by 
Beelzebub.
19. Place tittles directly above the ninth letter of the  alphabet along with 
placing an intersecting line through the upper staff of the  twentieth letter 
of the alphabet.
20. When removed from vision, it is removed from the thought  producing 
cranial organ.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Music has charms to soothe the savage breast.
2. Necessity is the mother of invention.
3.  Spare the rod and spoil the child.
4.  Nothing is certain but death and taxes.
5. Old habits die hard.
6.  A half truth is often a whole lie.
7.  Revenge is a dish best served cold.
8.  Practice what you preach.
9. Rome wasn't built in a day.
10.  The early bird catches the worm.
11.  A man's home is his castle.
12. A silly question deserves a silly answer
13. Ask me no questions, I'll tell you no lies.
14. Beware of Greeks bearing gifts.
15.  He who fights and runs away, may live to fight another  day.
16.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
17.Actions speak louder than words.
18.  An idle brain is the devil's workshop.
19. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------

